# Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*

					Ein Sprichwort sagt: Es gibt keinen optimalen Zeitpunkt zum Aufrüsten. Das stimmt nur bedingt, denn noch im Oktober erscheint die 2015er-Ausgabe des PCGH-Sonderheft "Aufrüsten oder tunen". Darin finden Sie alle Fakten zu aktueller Hardware und ermitteln in Windeseile, ob Ihr Rechner einer Aufrüstung bedarf und - falls ja - welche Hardware einen wie großen Leistungssprung bietet. Daneben finden Sie zahlreichte Tipps und Erklärungen, wie Sie die Komponenten optimal einstellen und optimieren. Das alles können Sie bereits jetzt für nur 5,99 Euro vorbestellen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*


----------



## Liza (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*

Tolles Thema, werde ich mir wohl zulegen.
Denn bei mir werkelt immer noch ein i7 2700k samt GTX 970 und ich sehe aktuell immer noch keinen Grund aufrüsten zu müssen, aber vielleicht steht demnächst mal Overclocking an, wer weiß


----------



## joth82 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*

mein Rechner ist seit ein paar Wochen ganz neu aber das Heft kaufe ich trotzdem. Man sehen was ich noch verbessern kann


----------



## LucaMng (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*

Zum Vorbestellen bin ich gerade zu Faul  Ich weiß jetz aber was ich am 28. Oktober zu tun hab  (und die Tage darauf natürlich auch  )


----------



## Imperat0r (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*

Bin gespannt. Habe es mir vorbestellt


----------



## sft211 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*

OC hin oder her  du wirst trotzdem als erster an die grenze kommen was den Vram angeht^^


----------



## Kondar (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*



sft211 schrieb:


> OC hin oder her  du wirst trotzdem als erster an die grenze kommen was den Vram angeht^^




Bei einer 6GB Karte?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*

Sodele, das Heft ist im Handel und auf allen Downloadplattformen.
Hat hier keine eine Meinung?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. November 2015)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*

Ohne das Heft gesehen/gelesen zu haben (da für mich kein Update ansteht) bin ich aber für Aufrüsten UND Tunen (OC). Nur so bekommt man die beste Leistung aus den Teilen.


----------



## SkyDefend (7. November 2015)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder tunen 2015*

Ich habe es mir gestern im Laden angeschaut, mich spricht es aber das erste Mal so garnicht an.
Ich fand die letzten Sonderhefte Interessentechnisch besser, ist aber Ansichtssache.


----------

